
iTunes Expected to Be Retired After over 18 Years - subpar
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/05/31/goodbye-itunes/
======
juststeve
more comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20065153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20065153)

